# joining a MAC to a domain



## SabreWolf3 (Nov 6, 2000)

Hi all,

I need help in joining a MAC to a Windows 2003 Server domain. What do I need to install on the Windows 2003 Server to allow it to talk to MACs? 

Then, how do I configure the MAC to join the network? I have never sat in front of a MAC, so the most detailed explanation would be wonderful.

Lastly, will the MAC be able to upload and download files to the user's folder on the server? The server is formatted with NTFS. 

Anything I am missing or need to think about in joining the MAC to a Windows network?

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## rcleland2 (Feb 4, 2004)

the easiest way would be to use DAVE.

Another way would be to open Directory Access and then cahange the SMB value to the name of the Windows domain. If its domain.com, change the SMB value from workgroup(default) to domain. Then you have to edit with root permissions the smb.conf file in OS X.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Here's an article that may help: http://www.macwindows.com/ADinstruct.html


----------



## SabreWolf3 (Nov 6, 2000)

Thanks for the replies, guys. 

Dan O, I started to read the article you referenced, but I quit when it said I needed Mac OS X server. This is a small network with only 10 users. There will only be one Mac user, so the added cost of buying OS X server software cannot be justified.

rcleland2, according to Microsoft, DAVE shouldn't be needed, as Mac OS X 10.3.x and above have Windows support out-of-the-box. Your other suggestion sounds promising to me. As I said before I am completely new to Macs. Can you give me more details? or point me to an article that describes the process you suggested?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

It shouldn't be any different than viewing files on a Windows share. You should just be able to select Go from the Finder menu and click Connect to Server.

Have you read this article.
http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2002/11/19/mac_pc.html


----------



## SabreWolf3 (Nov 6, 2000)

Hi LWD,

Yes, I agree it should be very easy. Unfortunately, it isn't working out that way. First of all, I don't see the server listed in the "Connect to Server" dialogue box. 

If you browse the network, the server is listed there... but when you try to open it, an error occurs "the object cannot be opened because the original cannot be found" or something like that.

I'm at a loss. I don't want to keep the Mac user from utilizing resources on our network, but I can't seem to find anyone/anything that can help solve my problem.

-- Richard


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Did you try just entering the servers IP address like in the example I posted.


----------



## SabreWolf3 (Nov 6, 2000)

Hi LWD,

Yes, I tried the server's IP address, I tried http://192.168.0.2/share, I have tried everything.

Even though Microsoft specifically says disabling SMB signings in group policy is not needed, it seems that everyone is suggesting it. I will give that a try and see where I get.

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

SabreWolf3 said:


> Hi LWD,
> 
> Yes, I tried the server's IP address, I tried http://192.168.0.2/share, I have tried everything.
> 
> ...


Why are you using http. Was that just a typo. The example in that link shows smb://192.168.0.2


----------



## SabreWolf3 (Nov 6, 2000)

Hi LWD,

Yes, that was a typo... I tried smb://192.168.0.2, I tried smb://192.168.0.2/share, I tried smb://server/share, I tried smb://domain;server/share, I have tried everything. Nothing works!

-- Richard


----------

